# 1st fet



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hello everyone, 
i've just had my first fet on the 10th oct and already pulling my hair out waiting to do test lol. I can't believe how many drugs there are to take! i'm on femtab, pessaries and steriods! Is that what everyone has after fet? i'm a bit worried about the pessaries though cos (i'm sorry for decription) but it all seems to run back out! even though i lie down for an hour after doing them and my breast have already started hurting! which is worring me that thats not a good sign! XXX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah sounds like a standard medicated fet

all the progestrone is absorbed in around 20mins so try not to worry, i use to do front door at night before bed and back in the morning

good luck


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i used back door less messy   best of luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are things?


----------

